

Ask HN: What's your email tags structure? - drinchev

I was wondering what&#x27;s the preferred way of organizing tags for emails and what fellow IT-related people are using as a strategy to do this.<p>I personally am using my personal email address also for work ( I&#x27;m a freelancer ) and I&#x27;m using gmail as a host and Airmail as MUA.<p>My current organization is similar to :<p><pre><code>    - family
    - friends
    - domains
    - logs
    - payments
      - paypal
      - bank
      - ...
    - projects
      - ...
    - purchases #Keep track of what I expect to be delivered 
    - social
      - stackexchange
      - facebook
      - twitter
      - ...
    - subscriptions # Any newsletters 
      - ...
    - travel # Keep track of my airplane tickets
      - BER -&gt; SOF - Sep &#x27;14
      - BER -&gt; AMS - Oct &#x27;14
      - ...
    - work
      - freelancing
      - job offers
</code></pre>
I think mine is a little bloated. I use a lot of filters, but seems to be hard to manipulate all efficiently. My inbox is a lot behind inbox zero concept.<p>Anyway what works best for you? Any tips?
======
hent700
Using the gmail smart labels a lot. Other than that I like to use labels for
projects.

